# Rollie's got bangs



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Hi All,

We finally did it. We've been thinking about trying the Sierra-style bangs for awhile now. Rollie looks adorable in the top knot, but almost as soon as it's in, he starts rubbing his head on the rug or scratching and it gets all in his eyes anyway. So, we did bangs. I was very conservative - I can probably do a bit more, but I didn't want to over do it. His hair is super frizzy now b/c we just gave him a bath (he's still not fully dry actually). With the frizz you lose the effect a bit (and in the last pic it looks like the hair is all different lengths, but I swear, I didn't butcher him, it's the frizz), but for a first try, I feel okay.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, I think you did a great job!!!
I totally understand about the top knot... I've been toying with the idea of giving Tillie bangs again too...


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

I love the last photo wow he looks so grown up! How old is he now?


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

He's 15 months tomorrow actually!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Rollie can see! He seams to love his new bangs. Good job


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great job! Now, let the bangs hang for a few days and see where the hair falls and do a little bit more snipping.

Rollie looks a lot like Jack...same coloring/patterns, same hair.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Rollie looks ADORABLE!!! I wish Kodi's hair would have stayed back when he had bangs, but it didn't, so we ended up clipping more and more to try to keep it from falling over his eyes. His hair is just too silky/shiny on his head for it too stay back on its own. So we finally just grew it back out and keep it in ponies for class and when we want him to look nice. Most of the time in the house, he's just eyeless.:biggrin1:


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Great job! Now, let the bangs hang for a few days and see where the hair falls and do a little bit more snipping.


Exactly!!!


----------

